# Slowakei Hohe Tatra: Karten, Trails, Startpunkte?



## robert.vienna (6. Juli 2011)

Hi wir würden gerne mal für 3 Tage in die Hohe Tatra biken fahren. Es gibt hier ein paar alte Threads zu dem Thema, aber wie ist die aktuelle Situation in bezug auf


Verbotsgesetz von Biken abseits erlaubten Wegen
Karten in digitaler Form
Downloadmöglichkeiten von Trails
Gibt es sowas wie Zentren des Bikesports? Bikerfreundliche Hotels?

lg

Robert


----------



## fred777 (10. August 2011)

Hey .....in Zakopane giebt es ein Bikepark ,,Harenda´´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edthedrive_in (5. Februar 2012)

hallo robert,

habt ihr die tour gemacht? ich wollte diesen sommer mit einem kumpel auch in die gegen, lohnt das? wie ist das mit dem gesetz, dass man nur auf dafür ausgezeichneten wegen fahren darf? und gibt es eine route, auf der man das gebirge von der slowakei nach polen überqueren kann?
danke schonmal!


----------



## robert.vienna (5. Februar 2012)

Sind nicht gefahren. Bin noch wie du auf Suche nach positiven Berichten.

greetz

R


----------



## edthedrive_in (5. Februar 2012)

ok, alles klar...die gibts dann hoffentlich von mir im juli..


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Februar 2012)

Servus!
Ich war in Zakopana wandern. Biken war damals (Herbst 2010) im Naturpark nicht erlaubt. Im Prinzip ist man in den Naturpark ohne Kontrollstelle gar nicht hinein gekommen und wir mussten eine Art Eintritt zahlen. Mit diesem Eintrittsgeld waren wir aber auch versichert. Auf dem Weg zum Giwont hätte es auch nicht viel zu biken gegeben und da wär mir zu viel tragen angesagt gewesen. Wenn, dann nicht von Polen aus.


----------



## fred777 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo ....an alle die in der Hohen Tatra biken wollen, eine Verbindung zwischen der Slovakei und Polen inerhalb des Tatranationalparks gibt es nicht für MTBker! Auf der polnischen Seite des Tatragebirges(Nationalpark) darf man nur auf markierten Wegen wandern!
Es gibt einpaar Wege die auch für MTBker zugelassen sind:1Das Chocholowska Tal , 2Droga pod Reglami , 3Dolina Suchey Wody ,4 Droga Brata Alberta 
Diese sind allerdings gemütliche Touren ( 1 und 2) oder sehr verblockte und eintönige Routen (3 und 4).
Es gibt allerding noch ein paar geile Endurotouren (Freeridelastig und mit vielen Tragepassagen )inerhalb des Tatranationalparks
die allerdings nicht ganz legal sind und welche man am besten vor der Hauptsasion fährt da es nicht soviele Wanderer und Parkranger gibt.
Podhalle gibt es auch noch, ein nördlichgelegenes Gebiet welches perfekt zum biken ist es gibt viele Singeltrails und tolle Panoramas und das beste ist das Zakopane ein Idealler Ausgangspunt für all diese Touren ist.


----------



## transalbi (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich war in meiner Jugendzeit dort ausgiebig wandern. Da die Hohe Tatra ein sehr kompaktes Gebirge ist, kann ich auf Grund meiner danach folgenden MTB-Erfahrung sagen, dass es als Revier zum Mountainbiken eher nicht interessant ist.

Albi


----------



## Thebike69 (21. November 2019)

Hallo, hat sich mittlerweile etwas neues ergeben in der Region?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. November 2019)

Ich finde die Hohe Tatra super schön, aber ich würde doch auch eher zum Wandern hingehen. Die Wege, die wir dort so gegangen sind, waren meist so, dass man wenig Spaß mit dem MTB gehabt hätte. Die sind in der Regel noch zu kommunistischen Zeiten von Studenten aus Felsbrocken gebaut worden, die man irgendwie zusammengeklopft und zusammengestellt hat. Für ungeübte Fußgänger ist das schon nicht so ohne, lägere Zeit darauf zu laufen. Mit dem MTB wär's Dauertrial. Klar, bergab macht sowas Spaß, wenn genug Gefälle da ist. Das hast Du aber oftmals nicht. Wenn, dann müsste man wohl von Starý Smokovec mit der Zahnradbahn zum Rhebienok hoch und dann weiter hoch schieben, damit man auf dem Weg runter fahren kann. Wenn man im Tal starten will, ist der Transfer bis man mal in höhere Regionen kommt, einfach äußerst ermüdend.
Mountainbiker haben wir dort insofern auch recht wenige gesehen, in erster Linie an nem See, zu dem man auf Asphalt hochfahren kann. Da waren dann auch ein paar Rennradler.

Wie gesagt: Zum Wandern super. Nicht so überlaufen wie die Alpen, einfach etwas wilder, trotzdem genügend erschlossen. Zum Mountainbiken in meinen Augen nicht ideal.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2019)

Trailforks zeigt in der Gegend einiges an, mit Ausnahme der Hohen Tatra.... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (21. November 2019)

SK orientiert sich seit 89 in vielem an AUT.  In Bezug auf MTB bedeutet das: Biken im Wald per Gesetz verboten, MTB werden in parks ghettoisiert. Speziell in der Hohen Tatra bedarf es des Verbotes nicht, wäre entweder Langeweile (wie die von @Geisterfahrer  beschriebene Piste zum Popradske Pleso) oder Trial, zu wenig km Enduro. Die freigegebenen Täler auf slowakischer Seite sind ohne jeden MTB-Anspruch, die potenziell interessanten Pässe nach Polen wären Tragepassagen und davon ab - sind die auch ohne Radverkehr schon genug erodiert.


----------

